# Decat



## midger (Aug 12, 2008)

hello... i am new to the site and i was wondering if anyone could help me... i have a 2000 audi tt 180 bhp... but it has been revo'd and is running roughly at 207bhp. i have heard alot from friends who have decats and my mate suggested that i get one, as he found he had performance gain from his, on his ATR. can anyone suggest a good make and if it is worth gettin one for my TT? many thanks midger


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome afaik TT don't run that well decatted :?


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome, you can run a decat well with your TT. Once you get it fitted, you can have a remap set up to run this. By the way, if you have a 180 TT that is remapped, i dont like you'll have much more than 220 bhp.

You can get decat pipes from eBay for your car. Pipewerx too.


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

